# NEW Nightshade Pole Plugs!



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

We have been using a plastic domed pole plug for our cooling option for some time now on our Nightshade SPL Woofers.

I decided to take a new route and these will be shipping as of orders placed today and beyond. They were made down the street here in Troutman, NC 

Solid aluminum plugs!




























The shape is a bit more aerodynamic than the old plug as well:










Also, being aluminum, the plug itself will soak up some heat.

---

I also measured a 4% reduction in inductance vs. the plastic plug. Not sure if this is just a measurement error or not yet but I'll be measuring more drivers as we build them to get a larger sample size.


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

Those look great!

What exactly does a pole plug help do for SPL if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Air is directed behind the coil former for some forced air cooling - rather than just going in and out of the pole.

Creates turbulence so is not necessarily a good solution for non-SPL drivers.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats a nice lookin piece Jacob.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Over repeated use would that cause problems the difference in metals used for the plug and pole piece? It might be negligible but just a thought.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Many loudspeakers use aluminum and copper attached to the steel motor parts


----------

